
Machine Learning and the Physical Sciences - ArtWomb
https://arxiv.org/abs/1903.10563
======
sundarurfriend
> ML and physics ... are both concerned about the process of gathering and
> analyzing data to design models that can predict the behaviour of complex
> systems.

That's an interesting thought. When Kepler was looking at planetary data and
trying to make sense of it, he was doing pretty much what an ML algorithm
does, searching his hypothesis space for the model that fits the data the
best. Einstein feels like such a genius because his hypothesis space was
enormous, he was able to search in very interesting and original axes. And ad-
hoc hypotheses are discouraged because they overfit to the data, and thus are
unlikely to generalize.

